# got one!



## dyeguy1212 (Oct 1, 2009)

Got a 3 point on the opening day of bow season here in MI. Snuck up behind me when I was reading a book, had to wrap around the tree and squeeze an arrow through a fork in the tree he was behind.

Ive been hunting this (public) land for 4 years, and have been skunked until now. Hes not big, but man am I ever proud. 10 minutes after the shot some mtn bikers came blowing through screaming, and i was scared the buck would take off if he wasnt dead... blood trail sucked but I found him about 50 yards from the shot (and 1.4 miles from the parking lot) #-o The bikers spooked a spike I had infront of me, and then I look to my right, and theres another spike bedded down 20 yards from my stand! 3 bucks, after having only seen 2 bucks in 4 years of hunting there! What a night!

God was with me tonight, Great shot, below average blood trail. Found him within 20 minutes, and then took the rest of the night to get him out.


Man am I giddy! Not my biggest, but certainly my best trophy yet. Those 3 points indicate hard work, patience, and dedication.

I'll get some pics up tomorrow when I have time.

Good luck and be safe.


----------



## poolie (Oct 1, 2009)

I don't hunt anymore, but always liked the challenge of the bow over a gun. Congrats!!! :beer:


----------



## switchback (Oct 1, 2009)

Congrats on opening day sucess!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 2, 2009)

congrats glad you got one before the bikers came threw. we're trying to get the mtn biking trails closed just during deer hunting season up here. cut some trails for um a few years ago and them fannys think they own the woods now


----------



## wasilvers (Oct 2, 2009)

Congrats!!!! 

It must have been a great book to have 3 bucks right there and not even notice you!

Way to go!


----------



## Jim (Oct 2, 2009)

AWESOME! :beer:

Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## One Legged Josh (Oct 2, 2009)

Good story, cant wait to see him. Congrats! =D>


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Oct 3, 2009)

Sorry for the wait, the wifi around these parts blows...


Like I said, not my biggest, but for sure my best trophy.. weighed in at 118 dressed


First pic is the exit hole.. was slightly quartering to me, but I put a good shot on him... popped a lung, and missed the guts on the way out! couldn't have went more than 50 or 60 yards.


Good luck and be safe


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Oct 3, 2009)

Public land bowhunting isn't easy, or so I hear. Nice deer.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 4, 2009)

Congrats on the opening day kill. =D>


----------



## Jim (Oct 5, 2009)

Again... :beer:


----------



## honers (Oct 5, 2009)

good job....my luck wasn't as good....but got me many days to get out and see if i can find my lady luck...

enjoy those straps....


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Oct 5, 2009)

thanks guys


if it was economic i'd share the wealth, but I guess you guys will have to keep huntin for it! :LOL2:


----------



## Okielawman28 (Nov 4, 2009)

should have let that one grow up,, seriously people who shoot them little guys, are why there are no decent bucks on public land. Anyways,, sorry. Sorry for telling you how to hunt... but most serious hunters would not have shot that deer.


Okielawman


----------



## Jwengerd (Nov 4, 2009)

seriously Okielawman you should do less telling people what to do first you make commets about logger head mike running with a gun, if he wants to run with a gun its his own choice lol now you post on dyeguy1212 's deer story mabey this is good deer to him and mabey he is a serious hunter ! not all "serious hunters" have to be horn hunters! not tellin you how to post but ................ 


just had to say somthing kinda got under my skin...... :twisted:


----------



## Andy (Nov 4, 2009)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Got a 3 point on the opening day of bow season here in MI. Snuck up behind me when I was reading a book, had to wrap around the tree and squeeze an arrow through a fork in the tree he was behind.
> 
> Ive been hunting this (public) land for 4 years, and have been skunked until now. Hes not big, but man am I ever proud.
> 
> ...




What Okielawman28 said is true, if people pass the little ones there would be more big ones, BUT if he would have passed it someone else wouldn't, until there are better regulations on "legal" bucks this is going to happen. BUT if they put on the stricter limits, deer population would EXPLODE... The population needs to stay in check, that's why there is a season and bag limits. If you got the shot on a legal deer, by all means take it.
I'm also thrilled for dyeguy1212. 4 years of being skunked on the same property... So yea, it's a trophy to him. Sure I'd like to get a wall hanger same as the next guy, but it don't matter how long you cook the antlers, they're still hard to chew....


----------



## Jwengerd (Nov 4, 2009)

your never going to be able to "manage" a future big buck on public land come gun season ... If its brown its down. lol


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Nov 4, 2009)

Okielawman28 said:


> should have let that one grow up,, seriously people who shoot them little guys, are why there are no decent bucks on public land. Anyways,, sorry. Sorry for telling you how to hunt... but most serious hunters would not have shot that deer.
> 
> 
> Okielawman



Funny because two nights later I helped a stranger load up a button buck into his truck cause he was alone. Think he woulda passed up my three point?

I'm not going to start a pissing match, but I can guarentee you that I am more "serious" than you when it comes to hunting. I hunt 4 days a week, and work my work and school schedule around hunthing hours. I scout all summer long, hang stands, rehang stands, and follow every law. I'm in school to be a conservation officer, simply because I support my states laws and hope to better enforce them.

However, that doesn't mean the laws don't need changing. Sure, earn a buck tags would be great, but it aint happening with a crappy MI economy, and the DNR losing more and more money every year.

I think you need to change your definition of a "serious hunter". If I were a serious trophy hunter, deer manager, or horn hunter, you'd be right. I am a meat hunter. Don't get me wrong, I'd love a 180" buck, but its not in the cards right now. I've hunted hard, FOR YEARS, in changing conditions and trying times.

I may need to get more serious, but you need to get real.


----------



## Okielawman28 (Nov 4, 2009)

I am not trying to start a pissing match either. If you wanted to hunt for meat, shoot a doe. IF you want to find a good place to hunt nice dear, find some nice private land and work hard for some one so you can hunt on them. Its not as hard as people make it out to be, to find a nice place to hunt.

I apologize and hope the rest of your season goes well.


Okielawman


----------



## russ010 (Nov 4, 2009)

well... that's a good ending. No hard feeling towards anybody so lets just drop it all together.

Now... that's a nice 3pt you got.. he's got some thick spikes. Taste better than big bucks too (as do does). 

The last time I got to hunt was 2 years ago, and I killed an OLD 7pt... he didn't have any teeth except for 3 or 4 on top and bottom in the front. Shot him running while he was chasing does about this time of year.

Keep going man - you're loggin enough hours to get a better one to come out. I'm sure you already know it, but I've killed my best bucks by letting the little ones walk by - as long as they didn't sense me, the big ones, well bigger ones were right behind him by about 30min time. 

Good job on your first for the season, I'd have dropped him too if I were bow hunting. Those shots are one in a million for some of us. And as far as hunting on public land here in GA.. it ain't happening with me. If they shoot like they drive, I'm dead!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Nov 4, 2009)

Jwengerd said:


> your never going to be able to "manage" a future big buck on public land come gun season ... If its brown its down. lol


Truth.

If I hunted public land, I would be thrilled to see a deer.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Nov 4, 2009)

hunting private land is actually A LOT harder than you think around here. My old spot is now being leased out to hunters, my new spot is worthless because the owners son is an alcoholic redneck, and the two other places I have permission have insane neighbors. Literally insane lol..

Funny you mention shooting does, cause I've logged just under one hundred hours according to my count this year, and I've seen ZERO does within shooting range. I've moved stands countless times this year trying to get on them, but its so hit or miss on public land. You move one place, and anything can happen. People are walking around at all hours, mountain biking, putting up climbers (and having a noise making competition in the process), etc. I'd love to do some doe patrol, but on opening day, you take what you can get. If I were passing up does to take a three point, I'd understand your comment. But when the first deer I see is a buck on opening day, and I have a combo tag, its as good as dead.

Again, I'm all for QDMA and proper doe management... on private land. I'm in it for the hunt on public land. When I'm 40 and own 50 acres (God willing) , youre damn right I'll be passing bucks and stacking does. Until then, I'm thankful to harvest whatever I can.


----------



## Jim (Nov 4, 2009)

dyeguy1212 said:


> When I'm 40 and own 50 acres (God willing)



:beer:


----------



## russ010 (Nov 4, 2009)

Jim said:


> dyeguy1212 said:
> 
> 
> > When I'm 40 and own 50 acres (God willing)
> ...



it just occurred to me that 40 years old is.... 9 years away come december!! :shock:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Nov 4, 2009)

haha didn't mean to depress anyone... I just picked an age that I consider "old" :-#


----------



## Andy (Nov 5, 2009)

dyeguy1212 said:


> haha didn't mean to depress anyone... I just picked an age that I consider "old" :-#



Just wait til you hit 40, you'll reconcider what old is..... Shoot, some days I still feel 39 LMAO.... :wink: 

:beer:


----------



## russ010 (Nov 6, 2009)

dyeguy1212 said:


> haha didn't mean to depress anyone... I just picked an age that I consider "old" :-#



That's ok... just wait a few years. :roll: lol


----------

